# BLACK MAGIC BALL JOINT EXTENDERS



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

MAKE SOME MORE!!!! PLEASE!! IM NOT TRYIN TO PAY 175 DOLLARS AT YOUR COMPETITOR (AND THATS WITHOUT THE BALLJOINTS, NON CHROME!!!...) FUCK ALL THAT..

I could almost buy 2 sets for 180, from you guys :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so BM made them, and dont any more?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

it's in the work's player.. .. should have em in stock soon :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 20 2010, 04:54 PM~16354585
> *it's in the work's player.. .. should have em in stock soon :cheesy:
> *


Hell yea! Its funny how you guys make the idea, and someone else uses your sources and double's the cost, :uh: 

Ill keep checkin in with you guys


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

true story!


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 20 2010, 04:54 PM~16354585
> *it's in the work's player.. .. should have em in stock soon :cheesy:
> *


how soon?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hurry! Im not trying to buy from "watered down juice" hydraulics.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 26 2010, 05:39 PM~16420192
> *Hurry! Im not trying to buy from "watered down juice" hydraulics.
> *


 :0


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 26 2010, 08:39 PM~16420192
> *Hurry! Im not trying to buy from "watered down juice" hydraulics.
> *


wit extra sugar :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

im waitin on a set now..cant wait for them to arrive


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16420333
> *wit extra sugar :biggrin:
> *


I think im gonna make a shop and call it Tang hydraulics. :dunno: 

Ovaltine hydraulics :happysad:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Damm it I need a set to.... Let's go let's go


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

are the extenders really worth it??

like better then extending the arms???


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 26 2010, 06:42 PM~16421037
> *are the extenders really worth it??
> 
> like better then extending the  arms???
> *


it is if your using the tubular a arms, you can adjust the length you need, just by unbolting and moving it.

These guys originated it.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 20 2010, 06:38 PM~16354358
> *MAKE SOME MORE!!!! PLEASE!!  IM NOT TRYIN TO PAY 175 DOLLARS AT YOUR COMPETITOR (AND THATS WITHOUT THE BALLJOINTS, NON CHROME!!!...) FUCK ALL THAT..
> 
> I could almost buy 2 sets for 180, from you guys :uh:
> *


I got 2 laying around!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2010, 06:52 PM~16354552
> *so BM made them, and dont any more?
> *


Switchman invented them.


AH2 produced them. Bill and Bernie offered to make them for Switchman because he was making them by hand.





there will be a new manufacturer of them VERY SOON.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16422516
> *Switchman invented them.
> AH2 produced them. Bill and Bernie offered to make them for Switchman because he was making them by hand.
> there will be a new manufacturer of them VERY SOON.
> *


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

post pis so we can see what you talking about.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 09:14 PM~16422516
> *Switchman invented them.
> AH2 produced them. Bill and Bernie offered to make them for Switchman because he was making them by hand.
> there will be a new manufacturer of them VERY SOON.
> *


The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them

Here is the new proto-type we made and tested. Even had a fee extremlyheavy handed people try them with no failure :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 11:58 PM~16424067
> *The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
> Ours have always been 3/4 A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now heat treat them and changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them
> *


so you are saying AH2 didnt make yours?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 09:58 PM~16424067
> *The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
> Ours have always been 3/4 A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now heat treat them and changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them
> *


steppin it up once again


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 11:00 PM~16424107
> *so you are saying AH2 didnt make yours?
> *


thats exactly what I'm saying, I have not done business with them in almost 2 years, and the few that I did get bent....Or didn't fit...You act like you know my business.....Southern California lazor did the first run. It's the bending and heat-treat that sets ours apart


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 12:09 AM~16424252
> *You act like you know my business.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 09:58 PM~16424067
> *The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
> Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them
> 
> ...


i will need this soon! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

anyone got pics of these on the car?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Jan 26 2010, 11:26 PM~16424491
> *anyone got pics of these on the car?
> *


I have some chromed ones on O.J's lincoln. i'll find them


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: sign me up for a pair


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah I'm gonna need a pair of those soon for my ride.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16422516
> *Switchman invented them.
> AH2 produced them. Bill and Bernie offered to make them for Switchman because he was making them by hand.
> there will be a new manufacturer of them VERY SOON.
> *



*
True story*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE.... WE MAKE THEM BETTER EVEN IF THERE IS A DIFFERENCE OF OPINION OF WHO STARTED THEM OR CAME UP WITH THE IDEA...PERIOD POINT BLANK WE DO NOT GET ANYTHING FROM AH2 AND THE LINCON EXTENDERS DO NOT WORK WITH THE JUST THEMARM BY ITSELF....I GET THAT FROM PERSONAL AND SHOP EXPERIENCE....AND IF OTHER COMPANIES CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND DO HAVE THEM *IN STOCK TODAY *WHY IS THERE A TOPIC FOR BLACK MAGIC TO HURRY UP AND GET SOME MORE MADE.....THE PACKAGE WE WILL OFFER WILL BE CHEAPER AND THE BEST APPLICATION ON THE MARKET!!!! THAT IS UNTIL THE COPY CATS TRY TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COPY IT AND ADD THEIR LITTLE TWIST BUT THEN THEY WILL TRY TO CHARGE SO MUCH THEY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH OUR SALES LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THEY HAVE COPIED......WE ARE STILL RUNNING THE MARKET WHILE YOU FOOLS TRY TO KEEP UP :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 12:23 PM~16429245
> *JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE.... WE MAKE THEM BETTER EVEN IF THERE IS A DIFFERENCE OF OPINION OF WHO STARTED THEM OR CAME UP WITH THE IDEA...PERIOD POINT BLANK WE DO NOT GET ANYTHING FROM AH2 AND THE LINCON EXTENDERS DO NOT WORK WITH THE JUST THEMARM BY ITSELF....I GET THAT FROM PERSONAL AND SHOP EXPERIENCE....AND IF OTHER COMPANIES CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND DO HAVE THEM IN STOCK TODAY WHY IS THERE A TOPIC FOR BLACK MAGIC TO HURRY UP AND GET SOME MORE MADE.....THE PACKAGE WE WILL OFFER WILL BE CHEAPER AND THE BEST APPLICATION ON THE MARKET!!!! THAT IS  UNTIL THE COPY CATS TRY TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COPY IT AND ADD THEIR LITTLE TWIST BUT THEN THEY WILL TRY TO CHARGE SO MUCH THEY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH OUR SALES LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THEY HAVE COPIED......WE ARE STILL RUNNING THE MARKET WHILE YOU FOOLS TRY TO KEEP UP :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 church :rimshot:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 12:23 PM~16429245
> *JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE.... WE MAKE THEM BETTER EVEN IF THERE IS A DIFFERENCE OF OPINION OF WHO STARTED THEM OR CAME UP WITH THE IDEA...PERIOD POINT BLANK WE DO NOT GET ANYTHING FROM AH2 AND THE LINCON EXTENDERS DO NOT WORK WITH THE JUST THEMARM BY ITSELF....I GET THAT FROM PERSONAL AND SHOP EXPERIENCE....AND IF OTHER COMPANIES CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND DO HAVE THEM IN STOCK TODAY WHY IS THERE A TOPIC FOR BLACK MAGIC TO HURRY UP AND GET SOME MORE MADE.....THE PACKAGE WE WILL OFFER WILL BE CHEAPER AND THE BEST APPLICATION ON THE MARKET!!!! THAT IS  UNTIL THE COPY CATS TRY TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COPY IT AND ADD THEIR LITTLE TWIST BUT THEN THEY WILL TRY TO CHARGE SO MUCH THEY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH OUR SALES LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THEY HAVE COPIED......WE ARE STILL RUNNING THE MARKET WHILE YOU FOOLS TRY TO KEEP UP :wow:  :biggrin:
> *





*true story*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 01:23 PM~16429245
> *JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE.... WE MAKE THEM BETTER EVEN IF THERE IS A DIFFERENCE OF OPINION OF WHO STARTED THEM OR CAME UP WITH THE IDEA...PERIOD POINT BLANK WE DO NOT GET ANYTHING FROM AH2 AND THE LINCON EXTENDERS DO NOT WORK WITH THE JUST THEMARM BY ITSELF....I GET THAT FROM PERSONAL AND SHOP EXPERIENCE....AND IF OTHER COMPANIES CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND DO HAVE THEM IN STOCK TODAY WHY IS THERE A TOPIC FOR BLACK MAGIC TO HURRY UP AND GET SOME MORE MADE.....THE PACKAGE WE WILL OFFER WILL BE CHEAPER AND THE BEST APPLICATION ON THE MARKET!!!! THAT IS  UNTIL THE COPY CATS TRY TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COPY IT AND ADD THEIR LITTLE TWIST BUT THEN THEY WILL TRY TO CHARGE SO MUCH THEY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH OUR SALES LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THEY HAVE COPIED......WE ARE STILL RUNNING THE MARKET WHILE YOU FOOLS TRY TO KEEP UP :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

so are the ah-2/kool aid ones junk??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

any pictures of them on a car? anyone


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2010, 07:38 PM~16432429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

DAYUMMMMM:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY+Jan 27 2010, 12:00 AM~16425036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As promised
















Heat-treated tapered bushing to keep pin alignment, some spindles will need the sway-bar mount to be ground off








it just taps up in place








installed and notice that the nut will now seat on a flat surface ( with out this bushing the nut hits and only touches on side of the spindle








The bolt needs to be ground flat to clear the tapered bushing (only work needed to install)








Note: the bolt is no longer the main source to holding the pin in place ,it uses the nut, the bolt is re-installed to tighten up and pull the spindle back close around this bushing








Double nutted and

Finished  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

These kits will come complete with 2 Ball joints ,2 Heat-treated extension spoons and the bushings. 
The ball joints we are useing are a *Q-A1* Fordged housing, *300-M* 1-piece ball and pin,teflon lined high-angle off-road part...

ALL for 200.00 Will be avaliable wednesday next week :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 10:22 PM~16436047
> *They will be back from heat-treat on wednesday next week
> 
> :wow:
> ...


I SEE YOU FOUND THE PICS....DAMN WHO'S BAD AS LINCOLN WITH ALL THAT CHROME AND POWDER COAT IS THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 10:22 PM~16436047
> *They will be back from heat-treat on wednesday next week
> 
> :wow:
> ...


ypu gotta clean those fingahs! i HAD pics of that sik towncar til elijah erased them pics :angry: . friken kid!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 09:30 PM~16436128
> *These kits will come complete with 2 Ball joints ,2 Heat-treated extension spoons and the bushings.
> The ball joints we are useing are a Q-A1  Fordged housing, 300-M 1-piece ball and pin,teflon lined high-angle off-road part...
> 
> ...


 do u gotta do any reinforcements to the stock arms?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 27 2010, 11:45 PM~16437000
> * do u gotta do any reinforcements to the stock arms?
> *


AS LONG AS YOU CUT THE FACTORY BUMP STOP OFF AND CHAIN THE LOWER ARM SO THE CHAIN CATCHES THE ARM BEFORE IT HITS THE FRAME YOU ARE ALL GOOD IF YOU DONT YOU COULD BEND THE FACTORY ARM....WE CAN POST PICS OF HOW TO CHAIN THE FRONT WHEN MY CAR GETS BACK TO THE SHOP MONDAY


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 10:49 PM~16437024
> *AS LONG AS YOU CUT THE FACTORY BUMP STOP OFF AND CHAIN THE LOWER ARM SO THE CHAIN CATCHES THE ARM BEFORE IT HITS THE FRAME YOU ARE ALL GOOD IF YOU DONT YOU COULD BEND THE FACTORY ARM....WE CAN POST PICS OF HOW TO CHAIN THE FRONT WHEN MY CAR GETS BACK TO THE SHOP MONDAY
> *


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

So these cant be applied to 95 Caprice arms? If not its still innovation like a mufucka.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 10:58 PM~16424067
> *...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them...
> *


except the people who havnt seen this topic, and have to guess they are all the same.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Jan 28 2010, 02:32 AM~16437536
> *So these cant be applied to 95 Caprice arms? If not its still innovation like a mufucka.
> *


you can,but the top tapered hole would need to be opened up to a t-5 taper from a t-3 :biggrin:


----------



## bigscrapp (Apr 14, 2009)

so u guys will have the ball joint extenders in next week,so with the ball joint and everything is 200.00


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigscrapp_@Jan 28 2010, 12:32 PM~16441008
> *so u guys will have the ball joint extenders in next week,so with the ball joint and everything is 200.00
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

The only hole on my caprice arm is where the balljont goes so where would it bolt
to?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 10:30 PM~16436128
> *These kits will come complete with 2 Ball joints ,2 Heat-treated extension spoons and the bushings.
> The ball joints we are useing are a Q-A1  Fordged housing, 300-M 1-piece ball and pin,teflon lined high-angle off-road part...
> 
> ...


need a priced shipped to 40272


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2010, 12:30 AM~16436128
> *These kits will come complete with 2 Ball joints ,2 Heat-treated extension spoons and the bushings.
> The ball joints we are useing are a Q-A1  Fordged housing, 300-M 1-piece ball and pin,teflon lined high-angle off-road part...
> 
> ...


Chrome??


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jan 28 2010, 08:37 PM~16445786
> *Chrome??
> *


BETWEEN 40 AND 50 MORE THAN THE 200


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Jan 28 2010, 02:32 AM~16437536
> *So these cant be applied to 95 Caprice arms? If not its still innovation like a mufucka.
> *


Sorry homie I miss read it, Some people convert cadi/caprice spindles over instead of stock lincoln....

So no ,they will not work


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

damn we were using these back in 04. i remember when we made them and brought this car out everyone was running up to the car trying to see how we extended them when they saw it everyone thought we was crazy for doing that. haha funny how these things are popular now i had no idea. we never bent the extentions but the tublar a arms would bend on me.


this was single pump Blvd Hydraulics 8 batteries no piston stock rear


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jan 27 2010, 11:22 PM~16436047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck the finger nail, he needs to clean up them wheel wells....Get to work nikka


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosOriginalesFL_@Jan 29 2010, 12:01 AM~16447688
> *damn we were using these back in 04. i remember when we made them and brought this car out everyone was running up to the car trying to see how we extended them when they saw it everyone thought we was crazy for doing that. haha funny how these things are popular now i had no idea. we never bent the extentions but the tublar a arms would bend on me.
> this was single pump Blvd Hydraulics 8 batteries no piston stock suspension
> 
> ...


Looks good homie  :biggrin: , What thickness material??? I've seen a few bend, thats why we went to 3/4'' and heat-treat. Plus on a serious hopper I would chain the lower ,so the upper doesn't take all the force.


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 11:14 PM~16436638
> *I SEE YOU FOUND THE PICS....DAMN WHO'S BAD AS LINCOLN WITH ALL THAT CHROME AND POWDER COAT IS THAT :biggrin:
> *


POWDER COAT? THAT LOOKS LIKE KRYLON PAINT! :biggrin:


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2010, 01:06 AM~16447751
> *Looks good homie   :biggrin: , What thickness material??? I've seen a few bend, thats why we went to 3/4'' and heat-treat. Plus on a serious hopper I would chain the lower ,so the upper doesn't take all the force.
> *


thanks.. :biggrin: that was back in 04 i don't remember to good but i think it was 1/2 and then we would weld some small tubing on the sides cuz we thought it would help it from not swiveling side to side


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 10:49 PM~16437024
> *AS LONG AS YOU CUT THE FACTORY BUMP STOP OFF AND CHAIN THE LOWER ARM SO THE CHAIN CATCHES THE ARM BEFORE IT HITS THE FRAME YOU ARE ALL GOOD IF YOU DONT YOU COULD BEND THE FACTORY ARM....WE CAN POST PICS OF HOW TO CHAIN THE FRONT WHEN MY CAR GETS BACK TO THE SHOP MONDAY
> *


any pics??


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

I need for a 93 mercury marquis will it fit proper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

yep the same


----------



## 93lincolnpimp (Nov 26, 2009)

how much pimp ( 93 lincoln town car ) sent to spokane wa 99021


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

let me know when you guys ready to ship em out


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 09:58 PM~16424067
> *The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
> Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them
> 
> ...


 man y you guys on here wit this bull shit!! :angry: man there is not shit wrong wit the arms! :angry: i had them make a set 4 me like 3 years ago! and not shit has happin to mine!! so ron stop bad mothing my peps shit!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 10:09 PM~16424252
> *thats exactly what I'm saying, I have not done business with them in almost 2 years, and the few that I did get bent....Or didn't fit...You act like you know my business.....Southern California lazor did the first run. It's the bending and heat-treat that sets ours apart
> *


so ron i did not see you down there like 6 or 7 months ago??? come on man wit that bull shit !!!!you no i no! :biggrin: just make your shit and thats that! keep it real!!! :biggrin: you no i no the business! :biggrin: if you bent them thay must cant hit the switch!!! man!!!!!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jan 27 2010, 01:30 PM~16429784
> *so are the ah-2/kool aid ones junk??
> *


 thay work 4 me!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 27 2010, 12:23 PM~16429245
> *JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE.... WE MAKE THEM BETTER EVEN IF THERE IS A DIFFERENCE OF OPINION OF WHO STARTED THEM OR CAME UP WITH THE IDEA...PERIOD POINT BLANK WE DO NOT GET ANYTHING FROM AH2 AND THE LINCON EXTENDERS DO NOT WORK WITH THE JUST THEMARM BY ITSELF....I GET THAT FROM PERSONAL AND SHOP EXPERIENCE....AND IF OTHER COMPANIES CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND DO HAVE THEM IN STOCK TODAY WHY IS THERE A TOPIC FOR BLACK MAGIC TO HURRY UP AND GET SOME MORE MADE.....THE PACKAGE WE WILL OFFER WILL BE CHEAPER AND THE BEST APPLICATION ON THE MARKET!!!! THAT IS  UNTIL THE COPY CATS TRY TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COPY IT AND ADD THEIR LITTLE TWIST BUT THEN THEY WILL TRY TO CHARGE SO MUCH THEY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH OUR SALES LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE THEY HAVE COPIED......WE ARE STILL RUNNING THE MARKET WHILE YOU FOOLS TRY TO KEEP UP :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: is that right!!! dam did not no that!!!! i need a par to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 5 2010, 01:39 PM~16523152
> *:wow: is that right!!! dam did not no that!!!! i need a par to!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMN SWITCH YOU ACT LIKE YOU GOT A SHOP AND WE ARE PISSIN IN YOUR WHEETIES HOMIE :uh: NONE OF THAT WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU OR AH2 AND I KNOW YOU ALREADY TOLD ME YOUR STORY ABOUT THOSE LINCOLN EXTENDERS LIKE 3 YEARS AGO.... YOU HAVE A LITTLE MORE KNOW HOW THAN THE AVERAGE JOE BLOW ON HERE JUST LOOKIN FOR A BETTER PRODUCT FOR THEIR CARS AS DO WE.....I HAVE SEEN MANY OF THEM BEND AND FOR THE MOST PART ITS BECAUSE THERE ARE OTHER THINGS THAT GO ALONG WITH THOSE ARMS AND THEIR INSTALLATION THAT WILL MAKE THEM LAST AND THAT IS WHAT WE WILL BE OFFERING OUR PATIENT CUSTOMERS THAT HAVE WAITED FOR US RATHER THAN BUY FROM OTHERS.....AND AS *A CUSTOMER SERVICE SPECIALIST *IT IS MY JOB TO PASS MY KNOWLEDGE ON TO THE CUSTOMER INSTEAD OF TRY TO KEEP IT A SECRET AND RIP A HOLE IN THEIR DRAWS WHEN THEY COME TO US FOR HELP...HINT HINT  AND I WOULD LOVE TO GO BACK AND FORTH WITH ANYONE ELSE ON HERE THAT WANTS TO DISPUTE THE FACTS BUT I HAVE WORK TO DO AND KITS TO PACK AND SEND SO PEACE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 5 2010, 01:57 PM~16523332
> *DAMN SWITCH YOU ACT LIKE YOU GOT A SHOP AND WE ARE PISSIN IN YOUR WHEETIES HOMIE :uh: NONE OF THAT WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU OR AH2 AND I KNOW YOU ALREADY TOLD ME YOUR STORY ABOUT THOSE LINCOLN EXTENDERS LIKE 3 YEARS AGO.... YOU HAVE A LITTLE MORE KNOW HOW THAN THE AVERAGE JOE BLOW ON HERE JUST LOOKIN FOR A BETTER PRODUCT FOR THEIR CARS AS DO WE.....I HAVE SEEN MANY OF THEM BEND AND FOR THE MOST PART ITS BECAUSE THERE ARE OTHER THINGS THAT GO ALONG WITH THOSE ARMS AND THEIR INSTALLATION  THAT WILL MAKE THEM LAST AND THAT IS WHAT WE WILL BE OFFERING OUR PATIENT CUSTOMERS THAT HAVE WAITED FOR US RATHER THAN BUY FROM OTHERS.....AND AS A CUSTOMER SERVICE SPECIALIST IT IS MY JOB TO PASS MY KNOWLEDGE ON TO THE CUSTOMER INSTEAD OF TRY TO KEEP IT A SECRET AND RIP A HOLE IN THEIR DRAWS WHEN THEY COME TO US FOR HELP...HINT HINT  AND I WOULD LOVE TO GO BACK AND FORTH WITH ANYONE ELSE ON HERE THAT WANTS TO DISPUTE THE FACTS BUT I HAVE WORK TO DO AND KITS TO PACK AND SEND SO PEACE OUT  :biggrin:
> *


dont need a shop homie!!! :biggrin: you no how i get down!!! :biggrin: i have bent up a lot of shit homie! :0 but i ant on lay it low talkin about it!! :biggrin: but oj like you said we talk allready! :biggrin: so you no whats up!!!! and i still need a par!!! :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 5 2010, 02:10 PM~16523452
> *dont need a shop homie!!! :biggrin:  you no how i get down!!! :biggrin:  i have bent up a lot of shit homie! :0  but i ant on lay it low talkin about it!!  :biggrin: but oj like you said we talk allready! :biggrin:  so you no whats up!!!! and i still need a par!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM YOU KNOW I GOT YOU HOMIE.....I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I GET THEM SO I CAN GET YOU A PAR


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sup oj did u sell those blocka already.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 6 2010, 09:30 PM~16535813
> *sup oj did u sell those blocka already.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

wasup with these??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:29 PM~16564401
> *wasup with these??
> *


should have them in stock next week


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

been waiting for em since october :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 9 2010, 11:56 PM~16569192
> * been waiting for em since october :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP YOU ARE GONNA BE THE FIRST MAN I CALL WHEN THEY COME IN WHICH SHOULD BE FRIDAY THE HEFFE IS GONNA PICK THEM UP THURS DAY IF IM NOT MISTAKEN SO YOURS ARE GONNA GET BOXED FIRST HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 10 2010, 12:09 AM~16569324
> *DONT TRIP YOU ARE GONNA BE THE FIRST MAN I CALL WHEN THEY COME IN WHICH SHOULD BE FRIDAY THE HEFFE IS GONNA PICK THEM UP THURS DAY IF IM NOT MISTAKEN SO YOURS ARE GONNA GET BOXED FIRST HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *


 What about mine?????? Lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 10 2010, 01:15 AM~16569379
> *What about mine?????? Lol
> *


Don't trip Switch, you my fovorite ninja, so your 3rd....second is ah-2 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 10 2010, 12:15 AM~16569379
> *What about mine?????? Lol
> *


SWITCH YOU WANT THE WHOLE PACKAGE OR JUST THE ARMS???


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16569324
> *DONT TRIP YOU ARE GONNA BE THE FIRST MAN I CALL WHEN THEY COME IN WHICH SHOULD BE FRIDAY THE HEFFE IS GONNA PICK THEM UP THURS DAY IF IM NOT MISTAKEN SO YOURS ARE GONNA GET BOXED FIRST HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: nice,nice


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Ill call you guys friday if you have everything situated. I was gonna place an order ahead of time, but your secretary didnt get back to me last week.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 10 2010, 07:48 AM~16570571
> *Ill call you guys friday if you have everything situated. I was gonna place an order ahead of time, but your secretary didnt get back to me last week.
> *


sry player we get bizy round here.. if we dont call u back jus call us.. if you cant get thru jus hit me up with a pm on here & i promises ill get back..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 10 2010, 01:55 PM~16573208
> *sry player we get bizy round here.. if we dont call u back jus call us.. if you cant get thru jus hit me up with a pm on here & i promises ill get back..
> *


its all good, she called me today and i ordered some 14s today. i need em bad. im gonna order those next week.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 10 2010, 05:54 PM~16575593
> *its all good, she called me today and i ordered some 14s today. i need em bad.  im gonna order those next week.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT so i dont forget


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT.. 


BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS ..1-866-MAGIC-33..*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 24 2010, 02:52 PM~16712486
> *GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT..
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS  ..1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT.. 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS ..1-866-MAGIC-33..*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

How much for a pair shipped to 97045


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 25 2010, 03:03 PM~16724150
> *How much for a pair shipped to 97045
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT.. 



BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS ..1-866-MAGIC-33..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

bttt :cheesy:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT.. 






BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS ..1-866-MAGIC-33..*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 10:14 PM~16422516
> *Switchman invented them.
> AH2 produced them. Bill and Bernie offered to make them for Switchman because he was making them by hand.there will be a new manufacturer of them VERY SOON.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 1 2010, 04:19 PM~16762131
> *GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT..
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS  ..1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 1 2010, 05:19 PM~16762131
> *GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT..
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS  ..1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *



how much? Pm me


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Mar 1 2010, 06:31 PM~16764325
> *how much? Pm me
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT.. 












BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS ..1-866-MAGIC-33..*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

seen a big asss box of these at the shop this weekend in stock ready to go also seeen bout million fittings shit load of chrome hoses by the hundreds and a shop full of customers cars cant complain with that the industry leader is still 1 step ahead of the competition


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

pm me a price shipped to Winnipeg Canada. chromed.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 3 2010, 01:01 PM~16785036
> *pm me a price shipped to Winnipeg Canada. chromed.
> *


X2 TO 75104 TEXAS ,


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88+Mar 3 2010, 01:01 PM~16785036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

How much more for chrome?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 4 2010, 01:59 PM~16796575
> *How much more for chrome?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

been callin since monday, no one answers the phone :thumbsdown:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16776564
> *GOT EM IN STOCK... GET EM WHILE THEY HOT..
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS  ..1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *



how much for a pair shipped to 33012??


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I need these ASAP...no one picks up the phone pm me, thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Sending 10 pairs out today so hold that thought I will get back with ya!!!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 9 2010, 05:23 PM~16840518
> *Sending 10 pairs out today so hold that thought I will get back with ya!!!
> *


i called and placed my order earlier today...they said i would get a call with the total amount with shipping.....hopefully it gets shipped by tomorrow cause i need them asap


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

We just got back from a show and there are orders being processed, I will have these on there way by tomorrow, its a 5-7 day ship to you unless you want pay for expedited shipping!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 9 2010, 05:38 PM~16840647
> *We just got back from a show and there are orders being processed, I will have these on there way by tomorrow, its a 5-7 day ship to you unless you want pay for expedited shipping!!  :biggrin:
> *



hey thanks for the help, pm me the total for the extenders and powerballs...(Xavier Alvarez)


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 9 2010, 01:23 PM~16840518
> *Sending 10 pairs out today so hold that thought I will get back with ya!!!
> *


 thanks for the call


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 26 2010, 04:39 PM~16420192
> *Hurry! Im not trying to buy from "watered down juice" hydraulics.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :boink:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

any chrome extenders in stock?????pm price ..........


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 11 2010, 10:55 PM~16866627
> *any chrome extenders in stock?????pm price ..........
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

hEY CAN YALL PM A PRICE, PLUS TWO #9 GEARS TO 33830... tHANKS


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

got my stuff today! thanks!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 20 2010, 07:05 PM~16947550
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln+Mar 17 2010, 07:00 PM~16920934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Just placed my order this morning. Hope to see them Friday.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 22 2010, 02:47 PM~16963907
> *Just placed my order this morning. Hope to see them Friday.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16422516
> *Switchman invented them.
> AH2 produced them. Bill and Bernie offered to make them for Switchman because he was making them by hand.
> there will be a new manufacturer of them VERY SOON.
> *


 so where is my cut???????????? lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 29 2010, 12:02 PM~17033332
> *so where is my cut???????????? lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heat-treated tapered bushing to keep pin alignment, some spindles will need the sway-bar mount to be ground off








it just taps up in place








installed and notice that the nut will now seat on a flat surface ( with out this bushing the nut hits and only touches on side of the spindle








The bolt needs to be ground flat to clear the tapered bushing (only work needed to install)








Note: the bolt is no longer the main source to holding the pin in place ,it uses the nut, the bolt is re-installed to tighten up and pull the spindle back close around this bushing








Double nutted and


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Got mine today.... Thanks BMH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Mar 30 2010, 07:02 PM~17048625
> *Got mine today.... Thanks BMH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Any chrome ones in stock??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Apr 1 2010, 09:37 PM~17071975
> *Any chrome ones in stock??
> *


PM SENT


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

might be a stupid ? but how would u mount em....an where.....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 2 2010, 09:13 PM~17081246
> *might be a stupid ? but how would u mount em....an  where.....
> *


you remove the stock ball joint, which bolts on


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

whats the extension on these ... I Like to drive my car anywhere i can so im not looking for much tuck! about a inch is cool!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

finally got them in had to do some drilling the grinding was a pain in the ass but is was worth if


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Apr 6 2010, 06:13 PM~17116774
> *finally got them in had to do some drilling the grinding was a pain in the ass but is was worth if
> 
> 
> ...


what did u have to drill and grind?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 6 2010, 09:22 AM~17111607
> *whats the extension on these ... I Like to drive my car anywhere i can so im not looking for much tuck! about a inch is cool!
> *


they got two settings.. 1 " & 2 "


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

how much shipped to 77506?????


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 9 2010, 05:32 PM~17147359
> *how much shipped to 77506?????
> *


PM SENT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

About how long will shipping be no rush


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Apr 13 2010, 05:35 PM~17182835
> *About how long will shipping be no rush
> *


wut's the zip shiped to..


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 14 2010, 04:19 PM~17192194
> *wut's the zip shiped to..
> *


to 43135 i ordered a week ago i think


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR SOME SHIPPED TO MIAMI 33150


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Apr 17 2010, 08:05 PM~17224114
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME SHIPPED TO MIAMI 33150
> *


pm sent


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

All chrome shipped to 48342? Do you chrome the ball joint housings, too?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Apr 20 2010, 05:21 PM~17251205
> *All chrome shipped to 48342? Do you chrome the ball joint housings, too?
> *


pm sent.. no we dnt chrome the ball housing :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Put my extensions yesterday. Ball joint bolts would not go in flush so had to open them a bit, and the A arm bolts did not go in either so I had to open those up as well. I had to cut the ends off so when dumped the extensions don't hit the cylinders.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTt did you guys get them ready to ship yet or still waiting?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 27 2010, 04:52 PM~17321645
> *Put my extensions yesterday.  Ball joint bolts would not go in flush so had to open them a bit, and the A arm bolts did not go in either so I had to open those up as well.  I had to cut the ends off so when dumped the extensions don't hit the cylinders.
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny I had to do the samething to mine on all the bolt holes.


----------



## bigboy95 (Oct 16, 2009)

how much to 46113 and whats the time looking like on getting them?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Apr 28 2010, 11:21 AM~17328830
> *That's funny I had to do the samething to mine on all the bolt holes.
> *



The holes for the a arm bolts were 9/16" and I had to open them to 5/8". I'm not sure what size I needed to open for the ball joint bolts....It was a pain looking for a drill with a chuck that fits a 5/8" drill bit. I ended up having to rent a drill from home depot.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 28 2010, 07:37 PM~17334774
> *The holes for the a arm bolts were 9/16" and I had to open them to 5/8".  I'm not sure what size I needed to open for the ball joint bolts....It was a pain looking for a drill with a chuck that fits a 5/8" drill bit.  I ended up having to rent a drill from home depot.
> *


We do use the stock pressed in bolts, they should be replaced, because of the shoulder height is too tall.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Apr 29 2010, 04:38 PM~17344281


give me a call at the shop..702-222-2112 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Apr 29 2010, 04:38 PM~17344281
> *
> *


thank's homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Heat-treated tapered bushing to keep pin alignment, some spindles will need the sway-bar mount to be ground off








it just taps up in place








installed and notice that the nut will now seat on a flat surface ( with out this bushing the nut hits and only touches on side of the spindle








The bolt needs to be ground flat to clear the tapered bushing (only work needed to install)








Note: the bolt is no longer the main source to holding the pin in place ,it uses the nut, the bolt is re-installed to tighten up and pull the spindle back close around this bushing








Double nutted and


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

How much shipped to 95838?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 11 2010, 06:36 PM~17458927
> *How much shipped to 95838?
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

put my order in today ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@May 18 2010, 11:38 PM~17536808
> *put my order in today !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 20 2010, 04:14 PM~17553136
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHAT ARE YOUR OPEN HOURS SO I COULD PLACE MY ORDER??? THANKS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 22 2010, 07:40 PM~17573170
> *WHAT ARE YOUR OPEN HOURS SO I COULD PLACE MY ORDER??? THANKS
> *


thank's for your order :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 24 2010, 04:17 PM~17588376
> *thank's for your order :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

YOU SHIPPED MINE OUT YET


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@May 27 2010, 10:14 PM~17628870
> *YOU SHIPPED MINE OUT YET
> *


shiped the day you orderd :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2010, 11:29 AM~17633185
> *shiped the day you orderd :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## 95 TOWN (Dec 16, 2009)

TTT FOR THA LINCOLNS AND BLACK MAGIC


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

thanks ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 TOWN+May 29 2010, 04:17 PM~17642567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit, and smackin that bumper...No problem homie :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I wanna keep my sway bar ! I s this possible? this guy was telling me if I install my extenders I have to ditch my sway bar....Im doing the 1 inch extension, So im already aware I have to cut the extender


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 31 2010, 09:29 PM~17658806
> *I wanna keep my sway bar ! I s this possible? this guy was telling me of I install my extenders I have to ditch my sway bar....Im doing the 1 inch extension, So im already aware I have to cut thee extender
> *


If it has the 1 that mounts to the side of the spindle...yes , but it can be relocated to the lower like older cars


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 31 2010, 08:31 PM~17658832
> *If it has the 1 that mounts to the side of the spindle...yes , but it can be relocated to the lower like older cars
> *


thanks ron I have a 95 lincoln towncar! I just got a sway bar chromed ! so I'm trying to keep it! and besides it looks better along with the rest of the chrome under carriage :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 31 2010, 09:40 PM~17658990
> *thanks ron I have a 95 lincoln towncar!  I just got a sway bar chromed ! so I'm trying to keep it! and besides it looks better along with the rest of the chrome under carriage :biggrin:
> *


P.M'D you :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17676003
> *P.M'D you  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the hook up! :biggrin:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

Got these today !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 3 2010, 11:00 AM~17685443
> *:biggrin:
> *


how much to 30022... chrome and black.. thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jun 3 2010, 02:04 PM~17686795
> *how much to 30022... chrome and  black.. thanks
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

I GOT MY EXTENTIONS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Never installed,bought them @ Phoenix show. Ready to be shipped,pm if interested.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 10 2010, 01:09 PM~17749718
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 31 2010, 07:44 PM~17658128
> *thanks ron
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dam!! that mf is!! not hot!! wow chipper!!! lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:rant: :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

i need some. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17895447
> *i need some. :biggrin:
> *


got em in stock


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 28 2010, 12:31 PM~17907367
> *got em in stock
> *


my boy jr hit up ron, but he havent got back to him!


----------



## lines (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks for the help on the ball joint today guy and helping me find this over the phone


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lines_@Jun 30 2010, 01:17 PM~17927848
> *thanks for the help on the ball joint today guy  and helping me find this over the phone
> *


NO PROB. HOMIE.. THAT'S WHAT A REAL LOW RIDER SHOP DOES


----------



## lowblackee (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 1 2010, 12:46 PM~17936633
> *NO PROB. HOMIE.. THAT'S WHAT A REAL LOW RIDER SHOP DOES
> *


wuz up big m. this felipe pm me up i got a question for you..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowblackee_@Jul 3 2010, 08:01 AM~17951821
> *wuz up big m.  this felipe pm  me up i got a question for you..
> *


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks ron! AND THE REST OF THR BMH FAMILY! STRAIGHT BUSINESS NO POLITICS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jul 10 2010, 05:02 PM~18012495
> *thanks ron! AND THE REST OF THR BMH FAMILY! STRAIGHT BUSINESS NO POLITICS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

I GOT MY EXTENTIONS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

NOW THAT ITS ALREADY MONTHS LATER AFTER I STARTED THIS TOPIC I NEED THESE THINGS ASAP, PM ME WITH A PRICE PALEEEEEESE. :biggrin: 

ONE OF THE ONLY THINGS HOLDING ME BACK FROM DEBUTING MY RIDE AT THE VEGAS SHOW, SO I NEED THESE PRONTO MAYNE.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 18 2010, 08:18 PM~18077995
> *NOW THAT ITS ALREADY MONTHS LATER AFTER I STARTED THIS TOPIC I NEED THESE THINGS ASAP, PM ME WITH A PRICE PALEEEEEESE.  :biggrin:
> 
> ONE OF THE ONLY THINGS HOLDING ME BACK FROM DEBUTING MY RIDE AT THE VEGAS SHOW, SO I NEED THESE PRONTO MAYNE.
> *


thank's for the order homie.. get you out asap


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 19 2010, 02:43 PM~18084324
> *thank's for the order homie.. get you out asap
> *


No doubt, you guys are always takin care of me. thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Jul 18 2010, 11:18 PM~18077995
> *NOW THAT ITS ALREADY MONTHS LATER AFTER I STARTED THIS TOPIC I NEED THESE THINGS ASAP, PM ME WITH A PRICE PALEEEEEESE.  :biggrin:
> 
> ONE OF THE ONLY THINGS HOLDING ME BACK FROM DEBUTING MY RIDE AT THE VEGAS SHOW, SO I NEED THESE PRONTO MAYNE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I took this pic last night at the hangout...









This is member *ninty6 lincoln* car


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's 2 other pics of his ride...I did not take these pics


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 06:52 PM~18085813
> *Here's 2 other pics of his ride...I did not take these pics
> 
> 
> ...


cool ass burners on the wall  looks good bro


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 16 2010, 11:02 AM~18061662
> *I GOT MY EXTENTIONS TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 19 2010, 05:41 PM~18085720
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up man. we gonna do it in vegas this year with our cars or what. im thinkin about leaving my ride in vegas havin these guys get down on my trunk after the show. until then try to bring your ride out, lets have fun on the strip sunday night. ill probably stay at rio or the paris


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

TTT for BMH


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Jul 19 2010, 06:50 PM~18085785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 10 2010, 05:11 PM~18012527
> *:thumbsup:
> *



what up BIG M just got off the phone with you thanks for the hook up on the motor  make sure you or RONS puts some black magic in that motor imma be checking :biggrin: hno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

get it out today :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 23 2010, 01:57 PM~18123992
> *what up BIG M just got off the phone with you thanks for the hook up on the motor    make sure you or RONS puts some black magic in that motor imma be checking  :biggrin:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 23 2010, 03:00 PM~18124498
> *:thumbsup:
> *



not sure if you got that out yet but i need 1 6 prong switch to


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 23 2010, 01:57 PM~18123992
> *what up BIG M just got off the phone with you thanks for the hook up on the motor    make sure you or RONS puts some black magic in that motor imma be checking  :biggrin:  hno:
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE WE GOT YOU....RON WAS A LITTLE BUSY SO I DID THE MOTOR FOR YOU...MISSED UPS YESTERDAY BUT IT WILL LEAVE MONDAY.....WE PUT MAGIC IN EVERYTHING WE DO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 24 2010, 12:36 PM~18130637
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE WE GOT YOU....RON WAS A LITTLE BUSY SO I DID THE MOTOR FOR YOU...MISSED UPS YESTERDAY BUT IT WILL LEAVE MONDAY.....WE PUT MAGIC IN EVERYTHING WE DO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



now thats what im saying its cool i trust ya OJ is still trying to getter on the switch ya know SINGLE PUMP life aint easy  i think i got a switch that went bad rear drivers side indivdual will only dump so can you add 1 6 prong switch to that order


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 24 2010, 12:40 PM~18130668
> *now thats what im saying its cool i trust ya OJ is still trying to getter on the switch ya know SINGLE PUMP life aint easy   i think i got a switch that went bad rear drivers side indivdual will only dump so can you add 1 6 prong switch to that order
> *


sry player it left friday :happysad:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

You guys have any idea of when ill get my chrome extenders? couple weeks or so?


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 3 2010, 10:16 AM~18216210
> *You guys have any idea of when ill get my chrome extenders? couple weeks or so?
> *


THEY SHOULD BE BACK FROM CHROME THIS WEEKEND AND SINCE YOUR IN SO CAL IS SHOULD ONLY TAKE A DAY OR TWO TO GET TO YOU SO TUES OR WED OF NEXT WEEK


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 3 2010, 10:25 AM~18216293
> *THEY SHOULD BE BACK FROM CHROME THIS WEEKEND AND SINCE YOUR IN SO CAL IS SHOULD ONLY TAKE A DAY OR TWO TO GET TO YOU SO TUES OR WED OF NEXT WEEK
> *


cool thanks


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 26 2010, 10:05 PM~17895447
> *i need some. :biggrin:
> *


X2 
Have any in stocl


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

:biggrin: How much shipped to 77041


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Aug 3 2010, 03:32 PM~18218823
> *:biggrin: How much shipped to 77041
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

I GOT MY EXTENTIONS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT UP BMH ! WE NEED YOU GUYS TO CREATE SUMTHIN WE CAN USE TO CONTINUE RUNNING OUR SWAY BARS AFTER WE INSTALL THE LINCOLN EXTENDERS ! LET ME KNOW IM CURRENTLY WORKING ON AN IDEA MYSELF (IM A SWAY BAR LOVER) :biggrin: NO **** :happysad:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 8 2010, 11:07 AM~18257125
> *WHAT UP BMH ! WE NEED YOU GUYS TO CREATE SUMTHIN WE CAN USE TO CONTINUE RUNNING OUR SWAY BARS AFTER WE INSTALL THE LINCOLN EXTENDERS ! LET ME KNOW IM CURRENTLY WORKING ON AN IDEA MYSELF (IM A SWAY BAR LOVE) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

CANT WAIT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 9 2010, 02:48 PM~18266764
> *CANT WAIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

THANKS AGAIN HOMIES. THEY LOOK BANGIN.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Aug 31 2010, 11:02 PM~18457155
> *THANKS AGAIN HOMIES. THEY LOOK BANGIN.
> *


Glad you liked them  ...I like your little slogan in your sig....True..HUH :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 31 2010, 11:26 PM~18457822
> *Glad you liked them  ...I like your little slogan in your sig....True..HUH :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea im already painting and clearing the balljoints to match the car, tomorrow.  

The sleeve goes on the top of the spindle, but underneath right? i dont put the sleeve in from the top?

And hell yea, man i live by that signature. Ive had 5 gbodies, 1 caddilac, and a lincoln, and never had anything on the street. Because every car i had, i sold because it was all or nothing... shaved wall, painted belly, strapped frame and undies, MINIMUM. And im check to check making less than 2 gees a month. I had to do a fuckin payday advance to get these things :uh: 

I know you know what im talkin about. Im sporting wal mart dickies and t shirts for the rest of the year and stopped going out to eat.. It makes you appreciate your car more when its done.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 1 2010, 12:30 PM~18460809
> *Hell yea im already painting and clearing the balljoints to match the car, tomorrow.
> 
> The sleeve goes on the top of the spindle, but underneath right? i dont put the sleeve in from the top?
> ...


the sleeve goes in from the bottom to fitt the taper of the ball joint


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 01:22 PM~18461714
> *the sleeve goes in from the bottom to fitt the taper of the ball joint
> *


ok thanks, ill post pics soon


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 1 2010, 02:50 PM~18462425
> *ok thanks, ill post pics soon
> *


TEXT ME SOME PICS HOMIE !


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 1 2010, 06:18 PM~18462669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM A PRICE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 3 2010, 12:59 PM~18479614
> *TEXT ME SOME PICS HOMIE !
> *


cool. if i text you a pic maybe you can put it on here my cameras not working


----------



## sicksided (Mar 3, 2005)

What up black magic family!!! I need a pair of these extenders. Can you pm me a price for raw, black, and chrome please shipped to 89406... Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@Sep 8 2010, 02:22 AM~18513264
> *What up black magic family!!! I need a pair of these extenders. Can you pm me a price for raw, black, and chrome please shipped to 89406... Thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Im chroming my bolts. Got longer ones so i could double nut em. (No ****) :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 11 2010, 12:10 AM~18538152
> *Im chroming my bolts. Got longer ones so i could double nut em. (No ****) :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i need a price on some of these thx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Sep 14 2010, 06:53 AM~18562968
> *i need a price on some of these thx
> *


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 20 2010, 02:02 PM~18612803
> *sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:
> *


i was thinking about having you guys make me some lower trailing arms for my lincoln and picking em up at the show. would that be possible you think?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 21 2010, 09:27 PM~18628172
> *i was thinking about having you guys make me some lower trailing arms for my lincoln and picking em up at the show. would that be possible you think?
> *


you kno it player.. jus hit us up .. the sooner the better..


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 22 2010, 12:49 PM~18633142
> *you kno it player.. jus hit us up .. the sooner the better..
> *


ok


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them

Here is the new proto-type we made and tested. Even had a fee extremlyheavy handed people try them with no failure :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

whatsup man. it was cool meeting you and ron at the show.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Oct 14 2010, 04:10 PM~18812120
> *whatsup man. it was cool meeting you and ron at the show.
> *


 :thumbsup: you too homie :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

got em in stock ready to go


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## ChanceCustoms (Aug 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

be meaning to post this, BMH extenders(1in), easy to install...... well after alot of grinding(sway arm link slot on the caliper). good product :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

1 inch


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

HERE GO SOME IN ACTION!!! :wow:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

BIG M TOOK CARE OF ME A COUPLE DAYS AGO ON MY ORDER FOR MY LOWER TRAILING ARMS. I WONT SHOP ANYWHERE ELSE. I SAW RON SWEATIN LIKE A DOG IN HOT ASS WEATHER TELLING FOOLS THE TRICKS OF THE TRADE IN VEGAS. COULD OF SAT BACK AND KEPT QUIET, BUT YOU CAN TELL THEY ALL HAVE A PASSION FOR THIS SHIT AT THAT SHOP.


(M REMEMBER TO RUN THAT CARD ONCE DOG :biggrin: )


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Nov 11 2010, 07:21 PM~19046239
> *BIG M TOOK CARE OF ME A COUPLE DAYS AGO ON MY ORDER FOR MY LOWER TRAILING ARMS. I WONT SHOP ANYWHERE ELSE. I SAW RON SWEATIN LIKE A DOG IN HOT ASS WEATHER TELLING FOOLS THE TRICKS OF THE TRADE IN VEGAS. COULD OF SAT BACK AND KEPT QUIET, BUT YOU CAN TELL THEY ALL HAVE A PASSION FOR THIS SHIT AT THAT SHOP.
> (M REMEMBER TO RUN THAT CARD ONCE DOG :biggrin: )
> *



thank's player.. we real riders over here.. we take pride in our work & it shows with customers like yourself that keep coming back for the best part's & service. 

lol.. dnt trip homie i got you :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them

Here is the new proto-type we made and tested. Even had a fee extremlyheavy handed people try them with no failure :biggrin:


----------



## ChanceCustoms (Aug 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*OK FELLAS HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> *OK FELLAS & THE LADIES HERE IT IS......WE ARE HAVIN A BLACK MAGIC / BLACK FRIDAY SALE.....FRIDAY ONLY FROM 11A-7P EVERYTHING IN STOCK AT THE SHOP 20% OFF CASH OVER THE COUNTER SALES AND 15% OFF CREDIT CARD SALES OR PHONE ORDERS......HOW IS THAT FOR GIVIN BACK TO THE COMMUNITY* :biggrin:
> 
> so hit us up 702-222-2112 or 702-650-9451


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR ORDERS :biggrin: .. & TO THO'S THAT MIS'D IT :happysad: .. WE WILL BE HAVING X-MAS SPECIALS COMING SOON _


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Good stuff ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them

Here is the new proto-type we made and tested. Even had a fee extremlyheavy handed people try them with no failure :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

back in service.. 1-866-magic-33 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

we got em on sale.. 180$ raw 220$ chrome :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

on sale 180$ raw 220$ chrome :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

on sale 180$ raw 220$ chrome :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

jus a few more days till the sale is over... get em while they hot


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for all your orders.. :biggrin: but the sale is over :happysad: to thos that mis'd out we still got em in stock ready to go :cheesy:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them

Here is the new proto-type we made and tested. Even had a fee extremlyheavy handed people try them with no failure :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey Big M, what is the replacement ball joint on the new extenders?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup big m


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

True story X2


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

stevie d said:


> *true story*


Oppps, my bad,I meant True story X2


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them

Here is the new proto-type we made and tested. Even had a fee extremlyheavy handed people try them with no failure :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

crome extenders in stock ready to go..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Need The kit shipped to 53105


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

pitbull166 said:


> Need The kit shipped to 53105


raw 200.. chrome 250$.. ship 20-25$ :biggrin:


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

The Ah-2 ones bend, they are just 5/8 steel plate.Switch mans were 1/2 plate aswell.
Ours were made from 3/4'' A.R plate. we also use a different ball jiont. Our new ones are the same ,but we now we use A-256 plate and heat treat them ,plus we changed up ball joint again. They will come as a kit for 200.00 with the extensions,taper sleeve bushing, and ball joints...We took all the guess work out of it, so the customer only has to install them

Here is the new proto-type we made and tested. Even had a fee extremlyheavy handed people try them with no failure :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ill post close up pics of mine soon.. EVERYTHING ON THIS CAR SETUP WISE IS FROM BLACK MAGIC... I WILL RUN NOTHING ELSE AND I PUT THAT ON MY MOMMA! You guys will get a call from me around tax season best believe. 

BULLDOGGIN...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

SHOWTIME_916 said:


> Ill post close up pics of mine soon.. EVERYTHING ON THIS CAR SETUP WISE IS FROM BLACK MAGIC... I WILL RUN NOTHING ELSE AND I PUT THAT ON MY MOMMA! You guys will get a call from me around tax season best believe.
> 
> BULLDOGGIN...


:thumbsup: look;n good player


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## SHOWTIME_916 (Apr 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I will need to get me a set for my towncar too. Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WHEN IT COMES TO YOUR HYDRAULIC & 
SUSPENSION NEEDS..DONT GET PLAYED.. GO WITH THE ORIGINATORS.B.M.H.:biggrin:. NOT THE DUPLICATORS..


----------



## Southcentralcarclub (Aug 1, 2017)

Anyone know the type of ball joints they use for the spoon extension


----------

